# Printer for Heat Transfers to blank puzzles



## digiantiques (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm trying to locate a company that would be able to print my design and send me sheets to be heat pressed onto blank puzzles I have. I've been having some issues locating a place that will only print the transfer - most want to print and press on puzzle..Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## ldwade (Feb 18, 2010)

You will need to find someone that does sub work to print the sheets. Most want to press the sheet to check the colors after they are printed. There are a lot of problems involved when pressing sub work. The temperature and timing are very critical to get the best image.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

You can use almost any transfer to print on puzzles...stock, custom, or transfer paper.


----------



## digiantiques (Nov 14, 2010)

proworlded said:


> You can use almost any transfer to print on puzzles...stock, custom, or transfer paper.


so i could use a inkjet instead of a special printer for sublimation? Thanks for any information regarding this..I'm knew to this so things that may seem very clear are not so clear for me, even with all the research I'm doing.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Inkjet should work. Sublimation needs a synthetic surface.


----------



## digiantiques (Nov 14, 2010)

proworlded said:


> Inkjet should work. Sublimation needs a synthetic surface.


Thanks..Seems pretty clear now, thanks for the info


----------

